# Fibromyalgia has been linked to the Human Microbiome



## acureisoutthere

Hi,

Just wanted to add that during my research over the last year on the Human Microbiome, that Fibromyalgia has been linked to the Human Microbiome.

I don't have a lot of details other than that, but I would assume that the intestinal microbiome of those suffering from Fibromyalgia is different, or disrupted in comparison to individuals that are completely healthy and having no problems.

So, this brings up a few questions ; since FMTs (fecal microbiome transplants) can cure Clostridium Difficile by replacing the bad bacteria in a sick individual with good helpful bacteria from a healthy donor, does this mean that an FMT might alleviate symptoms for Fibromyalgia ?

I've recently fixed my IBS-D using an FMT. So, I know firsthand it can fix this problem also, if done correctly. I modified the protocol somewhat for my procedure, I did not use the blender method because this is potentially very damaging to the helpful bacteria we are trying to transplant.

I explain more in my post on the IBS forum, "I recently fixed my IBS-D".


----------



## joannesyben

Do you have any more evidence regarding FMT and fibromyalgia?


----------

